# lan parties

## progster

zijn er hier mensen die met hun gentoo bak wel is nr lan parties gaan? welke games spelen jullie dan zoal? Zelf ga ik naar mgevent deze zomer, ik organiseer de enemy territory compo  :Smile: 

~Progster

----------

## sgaap

ik ga regelmatig naar lans, games die ik dan speel (op linux natuurlijk)

enemy-territory

rtcw

unreal tournament

call of duty

tribes 2

moh:aa

etc

----------

## Frogman

Ik ga naar lans en ik organiseer zelf mee een zeer grote,

veel gamen doe ik er eigenlijk niet, naarmate ik meer een leecher ben  :Smile:  en op degene die ik mee organiseer, daar draaien zelfs alle gameservers gentoo  :Wink: 

maar als ik game is het vooral :

- enemy territory

- unreal tournament (alle versies)

----------

## progster

 *Frogman wrote:*   

> Ik ga naar lans en ik organiseer zelf mee een zeer grote,
> 
> veel gamen doe ik er eigenlijk niet, naarmate ik meer een leecher ben  en op degene die ik mee organiseer, daar draaien zelfs alle gameservers gentoo 
> 
> maar als ik game is het vooral :
> ...

 

cool, moest ik niet met m'n examens zitten zou ik ook nr fom komen...

voor de rest zijn er blijkbaar niet veel mensen die gamen op linux (of toch niet op lans).

----------

## Qui-Gon

Ja ik probeer op lan's ook zoveel mogelijk gentoo te gebruiken. heb nu far cry en call of duty werkend onder winex3. verder speel ik mohaa en natuurlijk ut2004(en ouder) Quake 3 blijft ook nog steeds een favoriet.

----------

## Frogman

 *Qui-Gon wrote:*   

> Ja ik probeer op lan's ook zoveel mogelijk gentoo te gebruiken. heb nu far cry en call of duty werkend onder winex3. verder speel ik mohaa en natuurlijk ut2004(en ouder) Quake 3 blijft ook nog steeds een favoriet.

 

Werkt die far cry degelijk? (want wetende dat dat echt wel een zwaar belastend game is...)

Dan ga ik dat ook wel eens proberen als ik men verse CPU heb  :Smile:  (die system specs van dat game zijn ook niet mensvriendelijk...)

----------

## Heliode

Ik ben van plan mijn Gentoo-bak mee te nemen naar Drome 11, maar erg veel spellen heb ik nog niet aan de praat gekregen... Tribes 2 heb ik wel maar dat is de Windows versie, zelfde geld voor UT... Heb UT 2003 en 2004 wel aan de gang gekregen maar verder spellen als farcry niet, (heb geen WineX) dus kweetnie of iemand nog tips heeft op dat gebied..? (ik = noob)

----------

## sgaap

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Werkt die far cry degelijk? (want wetende dat dat echt wel een zwaar belastend game is...) 
> 
> 

 

Ik heb t onder winex en wine gedraaid, weinig verschil in snelheid tussen beide, maar de opengl implementatie van de crytek engine zuigt enorm dus de performance is flink minder

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> maar verder spellen als farcry niet, (heb geen WineX) 
> 
> 

 

Daar heb je geen winex voor nodig, winex is alleen nodig voor direct3d games (en het handjevol direct3d spellen dat uberhaupt draait met winex over het algemeen niet echt de moeite waard om winex te kopen)

dus emerge wine (al zou ik een iets oudere versie emergen omdat er bij sommige mensen wat problemen schijnen te zijn met de opengl support van wine)

----------

## Heliode

Welke versie gebruik jij dan..? ik heb gewoon de nieuwste en die doet inderdaad nogal moeilijk met bijv ut...

----------

## SeJo

tribes2 ???

sgaap heb jij de loki versie ervan? ik heb de winversie maar niet de loki... gimme gimme :p

----------

## progster

humm weet nie of iedereen hier zo goe gezind mee gaat zijn, maar een beetje reclame voor mgevent:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MGEVENT III
> 
> Alweer het derde multiplatfrom gaming event zit eraan te komen! Na twee oergezellige events hebben we ons crew weer van de vloer geschraapt en meer dan bereid gevonden weer een spetterend evenement te organiseren voor iedereen met een passie voor gaming!
> ...

 

----------

## Parasietje

Enemy territory

De UT-serie

cstrike en allerhande mods voor half-life (altijd leuk)

Warcraft en soms starcraft (als vrijwilligers te vinden zijn  :Smile: )

Worms World Pary  :Very Happy:  (half werkend onder winex 3.1)

----------

## Matje

Zie sig  :Razz: 

Dit weekend nog LAN gehad, maar speel enkel games onder linux die native draaien, zoals ET en UT, UT2003. Ben dat geklooi met wine(x) al lang beu. Op de tijd die ge daar soms moet insteken hebt ge al lang dat spel uitgespeeld onder Windows. Dus ik dual-boot  :Razz:  Al onze gameservers zijn trouwens Gentoo (remote boot clients, zonder HD)

----------

## lhurgoyf

in maart naar regroup geweest. daar m'n gentoo box meegenomen, en vele spellen gespeeld.

NFS-u

UT (2003)

UT 2004 demo

Counter Strike

Savage

Warcraft 2 en 3

sommige native, andere onder winex maar allemaal draaide ze perfect.

----------

## Parasietje

 *lhurgoyf wrote:*   

> in maart naar regroup geweest. daar m'n gentoo box meegenomen, en vele spellen gespeeld.
> 
> NFS-u
> 
> UT (2003)
> ...

 

Gebruiken jullie dan allemaal de betalende versie van wineX, of zeuren jullie en gebruik je CVS (zonder actief te developen?)

----------

## progster

behalve nfs-u draaien de meeste van die spellen ofwel native of zelfs onder wine (zeker Counterstrike en Warcraft 2)

~Progster

----------

## Souf

Samen met enkele vrienden organiseer ik binnenkort een LAN party. De meesten onder ons zijn fervente linuxgebruikers, vooral Gentoo. Indien je geïnteresseerd bent, kan je altijd eens een kijkje komen nemen. Meer info vind je op www.maxlan.be .

----------

## guid0

(native)linux lan games:

- tribes2

- kohan

- alpha centauri

- soldier of fortune

- unreal (alle versies)

- quake3 (+ bergen mods)

wine(x)

- halflife (+mods)

- starcraft

en natuurlijk zitten er bergen met goodies in portage  :Smile: 

nu die laatste lokigame ook nog te pakken zien te krijgen ;/

----------

## Boris27

Ik ga dit jaar naar campzone.

En ik heb een Windows XP partitie voor games... Ik weet het, heidens, maar het werkt tenminste voor alle games.

----------

